
How card skimmers (still) steal millions; Possible tech cure - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/automated-robbery-how-card-skimmers-still-steal-millions-from-banks/
======
MiguelHudnandez
My bank will text me when they suspect fraud. They'll send a push notification
to their app on my phone, as well. It's not quite 2-factor authentication, but
close.

Wouldn't a beefed-up version of that be simpler than chip and pin? I could set
a threshold of say $50 or $100 at my bank and any transactions above that
should need verification from another channel.

